
Spotify's Discover Weekly – From Idea to Execution - afro88
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A259Yo8hBRs
======
pbarlik
Very cool video - wish more companies were sharing process like you do. But
let's face it few can prototype on 2k employees ;)

